# Portable Tipis



## bobbarker (Nov 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of a portable TiPi? If you had a full sized one with foldable metal poles how much would it have to weigh? I would want one where its made of fireproof materials and easily set up.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Kifaru makes a nice one in differing sizes. Has a chimney opening, too, I think.

KIFARU SHELTERS AND STOVES


----------



## dru9 (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's a site I have bookmarked that lists a ton of manufacturers - might find something you're looking for in here.

http://www.tipis-tepees-teepees.com/tipi_makers.htm


----------



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

Outfitter Teepee tent. Great for horse back hunts, fly-in trips, spike camps!
Teepee and Portable Housing
Konza Tipi


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Bobbarker:
There are no such thing as a fireproof tent, teepee, tipior any thing else then can be used as a tent or shelter. If it gets hot enough it will burn. Most materials used in clothing, tents sleeping bags, blankets whatever when ignited burn at several hundred degrees faranheit. Cooking fuels and other petroleum products plastics included burn at over 2,000 degrees faranheit.
Your best bet is flame or fire retardant materials. They will burn but not as rapidly as those materials that aren't.
It may soound like I am splitting hairs but I am not. Just because it says flame reatardant or flame risistant it will still burn.
I just want you to be aware of the difference and be prepared. If you are still around after a disaster we may cross paths and sit down under a shade tree with a cold drink and enjoy being alive.


----------

